

The Universal Algorithm - smanek
http://www.sciencenews.org/view/generic/id/39529/title/Math_Trek__The_Sudoku_solution

======
smanek
The article is a bit fluffy, you can find some more details at
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Difference_map_algorithm>

